

Sprouter shutting down - jjm
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/07/26/startup-qa-site-sprouter-to-close/

======
jjm
They went from 'Twitter clone'[1], to adding formspring/Q&A features[2], to
focusing on purely Q&A[3]. This looks like a good case to break down and see
what went 'wrong'.

[1] [http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/02/entrepreneur-
socia...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/02/entrepreneur-social-
network-sp.php)

[2] [http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/sprouter-a-
formspr...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/sprouter-a-formspring-
for-entrepreneurs.php)

[3] [http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/02/quora-for-
startups...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/02/quora-for-startups-
sprouter-pi.php)

